# B15 internal motor balancing unit (motor vibration)... HELP!!!!



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

I was getting on it merging into I-25 here in Denver and I was at like 6,000rpm in 3rd gear. When I went to shift it into 4th it didn't go into gear and I got a ton of vibration from the motor all the way up through the stick.

So at first I thought I broke a motor mount. Then I thought I had dropped a nut or a bolt. NOW I've come to the conclusion either something went terribly wrong in my clutch assembly that threw everything off or the balancing unit inside of the motor is trashed. 

ANYONE who has ripped apart a b15 and dealt with the unit inside of the motor for balancing it out please message me ASAP. I'm lookin at thousands of dollars of repairation which in the beginning was thought to be something small and easy.

Here is a diagram with what I THINK could be wrong circled. Anyone who reads this please forward it to people you know with souped up b15's. I've heard of people removing these for racing purposes but with the vibration I have I can't see how anyone's motor would function for a prolonged period of time under this kind of stress.










The only other thing I could think of is a crank problem (not likely) or something going wrong with the pressure plate/clutch setup as I stated before. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you shift into any gears at all? Does it vibrate at all speeds?


----------

